# John deere 2950 won't start



## Earl Stoner (Dec 17, 2020)

I have a JD 2950. I've replaced the starter and selenoid plus I've cleaned all connections.and terminals. Also replaced the little selenoid on the top. All it does is click. What can I try next?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum
Have load tested the batteries? Have you attempted to jump start it with another vehicle or battery charger?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Have you bypassed the transmission neutral safety switch? Seat safety switch? PTO safety switch?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Have you bypassed the transmission neutral safety switch? Seat safety switch? PTO safety switch?


IIRC 2950 is too old to have any safety starting switches other than neutral start which should be functioning properly due to the starter solenoid clicking when ign switch is activated.


----------



## Yanmarguy (Oct 8, 2020)

Battery.....how old?
Sadly they go quick sometimes


----------



## Earl Stoner (Dec 17, 2020)

Help for 2950


Tx Jim said:


> IIRC 2950 is too old to have any safety starting switches other than neutral start which should be functioning properly due to the starter solenoid clicking when ign switch is activated.


Could it be the starter switch.


----------



## Earl Stoner (Dec 17, 2020)

Could it be the starter switch. Where the key goes


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

My old Ford 3610 had a transmission neutral safety switch. Replaced it several times. Finally bypassed it. After these switches get a few years service in the transmission, they start causing solenoid "clicking" when trying to crank. When it clicked, I used to jiggle the hi/lo shifter to get an adequate circuit. But that's a Ford thing. 

My point is that these transmission safety switches do not always provide adequate circuit for cranking when they get some age on them. Simple check... try bypassing it and see if the starter will kick in.


----------

